# Finally! And I need some help.



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 5, 2007)

I've been trying for weeks now to breed my wild-caught Chinese mantids. I tried a couple days ago but the male attacked the female. Yen told me to wait a bit and I tired agian today. They finally did it.  

I'm so overjoyed because this is my first try at getting any mantids to mate and succeeding. Now I know I should be getting a ooth soon, but I'm somewaht confused to what I'm supposed to do with it. I know that Chinese mantid ooths hatch in the next summer but I don't know what to do with it till then. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## Rick (Sep 5, 2007)

If you keep the ooth indoors it will hatch in about 6 weeks. Nothing special you need to do.


----------



## yen_saw (Sep 5, 2007)

You can keep it in the fridge in air-tight zip-lock bag to delay hatching for up to 3 months. Or let them hatch naturally in room temperature and expect some casualties from cannibalism if kept together, some wil just die before reaching first moult. Have plenty of fruit flies ready if you plan to hatch the ooth.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, I never heard of the male attacking the female.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Sep 5, 2007)

Rick: Alright thank you.

yen_saw: I think I'll wait till I have enough fruit flies. Thank you very much Yen. I've kept a couple before when I was younger. I did notice how quick they died but I never kept them long.  

OGIGA: Me either. I was surpriased and thawcked him good on the head. The female was fine though.


----------

